# what do you think of this?



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

Nov 8 first day of cycle
December 6 first day of cycle
December 10 positive urine test (preg)
dec 14 spotting

My gf is very confussed and doesn't know what to make of it. If one looses a baby how long would the pregancy hormone be in there system?


----------



## mothergooseofthree (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, I am not sure how long the hormones are in your system, but sometimes you will spotting or have an extremely light cycle the first month after conception.


----------

